# Plesk lädt keinen MySQL-Adapter



## webguru2009 (30. April 2009)

Hi,

jede Domain die ich aufrufe von meinen Server kann nicht mehr zur Mysql Datenbank aufbauen.
Ich habe auf meinem Server Plesk geupdatet bzw wollte es und da kam der Fehler:


```
ERROR: Unable to install the requested packages because either there is
not enough free disk space left, or there are package dependency problems.
Warnung! Es wurden nicht alle Pakete installiert.
Bitte prüfen Sie, ob Ihre Systemdienste betriebsbereit sind.
Bitte kontaktieren Sie den technischen Produktsupport.
```

Worraus sich ja schließen lässt das eigentlich zuwenig Speicher da ist aber ich habe noch 175 Gb frei.
Ich kann noch auf Phpmyadmin Zugreifen und alle Tabellen aber irgendwie Plesk nicht. 
Sobald ich mich in Plesk einlogge und die Startseite aufrufe steh in der Mitte:


```
ERROR: PleskMainDBException

MySQL query failed: Table 'psa.GL_settings' doesn't exist

0: common_func.php3:168
db_query(string 'SELECT `value` FROM GL_settings WHERE param = 'enabled'')
1: common_func.php3:215
db_query_ex(string 'SELECT `value` FROM GL_settings WHERE param = '?(paramName)'', array)
2: GreyListManager.php:1077
GreyListManager->_getSetting(string 'enabled', string 'false')
3: GreyListManager.php:111
GreyListManager->isCheckingEnabled()
4: SpamFilter.php:1313
SpamFilter::getGreyListingStatus()
5: SpamFilterUIPointer.php:43
SpamFilterUIPointer->checkGreyListing()
6: SpamFilterUIPointer.php:16
SpamFilterUIPointer->validateItem(object of type UserAdmin)
7: UIPointer.php:1123
UIPointer->validate()
8: elements.php3:174
uipointer_button_desc(object of type plesk__server__spam_filter, object of type UserAdmin, NULL null, string '', array)
9: elements.php3:283
uipointer_link_href(object of type plesk__server__spam_filter, object of type UserAdmin, NULL null, string '', array)
10: DashboardElement.php:1137
DashboardElement_footer->renderHtml(object of type UserAdmin, NULL null)
11: DashboardElement.php:1052
DashboardElement_section->renderHtml(object of type UserAdmin, NULL null)
12: DashboardElement.php:640
DashboardElement->renderHtml_common(array, object of type UserAdmin, NULL null)
13: DashboardElement.php:647
DashboardElement->renderHtml(object of type UserAdmin, NULL null)
14: DashboardElement.php:1013
DashboardElement_column->renderHtml(object of type UserAdmin, NULL null)
15: DashboardElement.php:654
DashboardElement::renderHtml_columns(array, object of type UserAdmin, NULL null)
16: Dashboard.php:251
Dashboard::renderHtml(object of type DashboardPreset, object of type UserAdmin)
17: DashboardForm.php:164
DashboardForm->assign(object of type DashboardPreset, object of type UserAdmin)
18: DashboardLocation.php:39
DashboardLocation->accessItem(string 'GET', NULL null)
19: UIPointer.php:596
UIPointer->access(string 'GET')
20: plesk.php:38
```

Meine Logg Datein vom Apache sehen so aus(ich denke hier liegt das Problem)


```
PHP Warning: PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/extensions/gettext.so' - /usr/lib/php5/extensions/gettext.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning: PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/extensions/hash.so' - /usr/lib/php5/extensions/hash.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning: PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/extensions/iconv.so' - /usr/lib/php5/extensions/iconv.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning: PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/extensions/imap.so' - /usr/lib/php5/extensions/imap.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning: PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/extensions/json.so' - /usr/lib/php5/extensions/json.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning: PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/extensions/mbstring.so' - /usr/lib/php5/extensions/mbstring.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning: PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/extensions/mcrypt.so' - /usr/lib/php5/extensions/mcrypt.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning: PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/extensions/mhash.so' - /usr/lib/php5/extensions/mhash.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning: PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/extensions/mysql.so' - /usr/lib/php5/extensions/mysql.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning: PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/extensions/mysqli.so' - /usr/lib/php5/extensions/mysqli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning: PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/extensions/openssl.so' - /usr/lib/php5/extensions/openssl.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning: PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/extensions/pdo.so' - /usr/lib/php5/extensions/pdo.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning: PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/extensions/pdo_mysql.so' - /usr/lib/php5/extensions/pdo_mysql.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning: PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/extensions/pdo_sqlite.so' - /usr/lib/php5/extensions/pdo_sqlite.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning: PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/extensions/sqlite.so' - /usr/lib/php5/extensions/sqlite.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning: PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/extensions/tokenizer.so' - /usr/lib/php5/extensions/tokenizer.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
```

In dem Ordner  /usr/lib/php5/extensions/ waren und sind gar keine Datein.
Ich hoffe Ihr seht einen fehler oder könnt mir Helfen.

Mfg Webguru


----------



## webguru2009 (2. Mai 2009)

Ich habe nun fast alle Probleme behoben bis auf eins.
Per phpmyadmin kann ich auf Mysql zugreifen im Plesk.
Aber bei keienr Seite wird das Mysql angenommen.
Es kommt 
	
	
	



```
The MySQL adapter "mysql" is not available
```
 obwohl ich voll zugriff auf die Db s habe.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das beheben kann?


----------



## DeluXe (2. Mai 2009)

Plesk hat so diverse "Ich mach mich selbst wieder ganz"-Tools an Board, probier zum Beispiel mal diese:

```
/usr/local/psa/admin/bin/websrvmng -av
```

Der Pfad muss ggf. natürlich angepasst werden.


----------



## webguru2009 (2. Mai 2009)

Ich habe den Pfad überprüft und habe es ausgeführt aber leider ohne Erfolg.
Der Fehler besteht immer noch.
In den Logg Dateien sind noch die Einträge:
Aber wie gesagt, in den /usr/lib/php5/extensions/ Ordner befindet sich nicht eine Datei.


```
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/extensions/mcrypt.so' - /usr/lib/php5/extensions/mcrypt.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/extensions/mhash.so' - /usr/lib/php5/extensions/mhash.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/extensions/mysql.so' - /usr/lib/php5/extensions/mysql.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/extensions/mysqli.so' - /usr/lib/php5/extensions/mysqli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/extensions/openssl.so' - /usr/lib/php5/extensions/openssl.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/extensions/pdo.so' - /usr/lib/php5/extensions/pdo.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/extensions/pdo_mysql.so' - /usr/lib/php5/extensions/pdo_mysql.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/extensions/pdo_sqlite.so' - /usr/lib/php5/extensions/pdo_sqlite.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/extensions/sqlite.so' - /usr/lib/php5/extensions/sqlite.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/extensions/tokenizer.so' - /usr/lib/php5/extensions/tokenizer.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/extensions/xmlreader.so' - /usr/lib/php5/extensions/xmlreader.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/extensions/xmlwriter.so' - /usr/lib/php5/extensions/xmlwriter.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/extensions/xsl.so' - /usr/lib/php5/extensions/xsl.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/extensions/zlib.so' - /usr/lib/php5/extensions/zlib.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
[Sat May 02 18:29:46 2009] [notice] mod_python: Creating 8 session mutexes based on 150 max processes and 0 max threads.
[Sat May 02 18:29:46 2009] [notice] mod_python: using mutex_directory /tmp 
[Sat May 02 18:29:46 2009] [notice] mod_bw : Memory Allocated 56 bytes (each conf takes 28 bytes)
[Sat May 02 18:29:46 2009] [notice] mod_bw : Version 0.8 - Initialized [2 Confs]
[Sat May 02 18:29:46 2009] [notice] Apache/2.2.4 (Linux/SUSE) mod_ssl/2.2.4 OpenSSL/0.9.8e PHP/5.2.6 with Suhosin-Patch mod_jk/1.2.21 mod_python/3.3.1 Python/2.5.1 mod_perl/2.0.3 Perl/v5.8.8 configured -- resuming normal operations
```


----------



## DeluXe (2. Mai 2009)

Ach so, dass das obige Problem noch besteht wusste ich nicht.
Ich bin aufgrund dieses Satzes


webguru2009 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe nun fast alle Probleme behoben bis auf eins.


 davon ausgegangen, dass das schon behoben wäre. 

Wie man den Fehlermeldungen entnehmen kann, kann keine einzige dieser Erweiterungen geladen werden. Da ist es auch kein Wunder das MySQL nicht funktioniert, da diese Erweiterung ebenfalls davon betroffen ist.

Das einfachste wäre, wenn du ausfindig machst wo die Dateien bei dir abgelegt sind.
Danach kannst du einfach einen Symlink erstellen, welcher von /usr/lib/php5/extensions auf den richtigen Ordner verweist.

Wo sie tatsächlich liegen, kannst du z. B. phpinfo() entnehmen, wenn du nach extension_dir suchst.


----------



## webguru2009 (2. Mai 2009)

Bei der phpinfo steht: extension_dir	/usr/lib/php5/extensions	/usr/lib/php5/extensions

Der Ordner ist aber Leer  

EDIT:
Habe einmal die mysql.so gesucht, die er sucht laut error_log.

find / -name mysql.so
/usr/lib/ruby/vendor_ruby/1.8/i586-linux/mysql.so
/usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i586-linux-thread-multi/auto/DBD/mysql/mysql.so
/usr/lib/miva/databases/mysql.so

Der findet gar keine andere.


----------

